# That oldie but goodie clothing item...



## Aquilah (Apr 30, 2006)

Does anyone have an oldie but goodie item within their wardrobe that no matter how what you can't seem to get rid of?

I have an old sweatsuit from when I was pregnant w/ my oldest daughter that I can't bring myself to get rid of! The sweatpants are almost completely worn in the knees, and there's paint all over them from when I painted my room. The poor sweatshirt is extremely frayed around the collar and wrists, but I can't get rid of this sweatsuit! I wore it a lot when I was pregnant w/ my second child too... I think it's just too comfortable and serves as a sense of comfort zone, and it probably has a sense "sentimental" value... Does anyone else have something(s) like this?


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 30, 2006)

various sweatshirts/sweatpants I wear around my house..so comfy

these ae jeans-they're not that old, but I swear.. they're as comfy as like, sweatpants, but they're still acceptable to wear at most places.. I overwear them, but hey! &lt;3333333333 them!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 30, 2006)

I've got jeans like that too... One pair was so worn by the time I think I did throw them away (they're liable to be lurking somewhere) I actually had holes in the butt area! Frayed right along the bottom of the pockets... I still wore them around the house...


----------



## Marisol (Apr 30, 2006)

My gray Gap sweatshirt. I love how comfy it is even if its starting to look worn out. I wear it whenever I feel sick. It keeps me warm and I can put the hood on and just sleep.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a few..

*This soccer tournament t-shirt from 1999 that I have worn threadbare. It is sooo soft, I love wearing it to sleep in.

*I have these jeans that I wore so thin and soft, they have a hole in the bum area. I still kept them because I think I am going to put a cute patch or something on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*A few old sweatshirts that I live in when I'm cold or to run errands.


----------



## Cheebs (Apr 30, 2006)

My one pair of jeans. I've had them for like 5 years and they just recently ripped this year (and it's a huge rip on the ass area!), but I still wear them because I love them too much!


----------



## Liz (May 1, 2006)

i have my old cheerleading competition/camp sweaters.


----------



## mac-whore (May 1, 2006)

My black velour hoodie. I can't get rid of it ... it seems like it's so useful in all whethers 'cause it's light enough for summer but, keeps you warm.. plus, it's so cute and i can dress it up and go out.


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 1, 2006)

Lol, what a coincidence I still have my black velour hoodie since the velour tracksuit days, it's cute though. I think my oldie but goodie has to be a small black handbag that I've had for ages, I don't use it as much as I used to but some days when I feel like a change I just dig it up!


----------



## Aquilah (May 1, 2006)

I had mine too for the longest time! I still had my uniform from the 5th &amp; 6th grades, along w/ the hand pom-poms! Then I moved out and I have no idea what my parents even did with them! I even had those silly pom-poms for my shoes *lmao*


----------



## emily_3383 (May 1, 2006)

I had these grey pants that i loved so much and i didnt want to throw them out so i made it into a bag. lol


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 1, 2006)

I have a few items that I've been wearing since high school, and most are all still in very good condition. I have a pair of beat up high heels boots that I can't afford to replace, so I just keep wearing the old ones. I also have a pair of velour pants that I used to wear everyday, but now they have holes in the butt so I only wear them around the house. They're just too cute and comfy!


----------



## missprissy82 (May 1, 2006)

i hope i never have to get rid of my first pair of bebe jeans. thats my fave.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 1, 2006)

i have a few. but mainly my vans sneekers from 8th grade and a messenger bag that ive posted on here from 7th.


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 4, 2006)

hoodies! i have so many that are worn to just that right degree of softness.


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

cool thread!

i don't think i have anything...


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

yea! ... although i've gotten rid of a ton of old clothes .. i can't seem to let my sweatpants go ... think there's a hole in the knee .... i wear it on lazi days .. when i'm home alone .... i wear it to clean .... i was considering about wearing it to the grocery store too .. lol .... it's so comfy ... even though it's a lil old ... and lil short for me ...


----------



## Maja (May 5, 2006)

I don't feel any attachment to clothes. Never had. It's funny, because I love clothes; but when it's time to toss them I have no troubles doing that.

The only item of clothing I am saving is the first jacket I made myself - it's too short, the fabric is ugly; but it has a special place in my closet.


----------



## KellyB (May 5, 2006)

A pair of capri length gray sweats. I've had em for years and even with the holes in them, they are my favorite thing to hang around the house in.


----------



## SierraWren (May 5, 2006)

A pair of old, old jeans that are in the long haul of this ill-fitting life with me until death. just kidding--sort of. They are just the most comfortable thing I've ever owned, so broken in and overwashed and soft, they are like my second home.My husband, though,doesn't get it: he thinks I'm picketing or on strike for a pair of new jeans(which I could just go buy myself!)every time I wear them!"Do I need to take you shopping?"he'll say,very pained. It's extremely annoying.(But then,who am I to say no...)


----------



## canelita (May 7, 2006)

I have a gray sweatshirt that is like 10 years old, I used to study at night in when I was in high school, then university and so on (so many god memories) I sleep with it whenever I'm sick, and is just so nice and comfy, this is the only piece of clothing I own I love and could never get ride of. and incredibly is not worn or anything is just soft but no holes or anything like that.


----------



## susanks1 (May 7, 2006)

My Old Navy zip up the front sweatshirt. It is warm and comfy.


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

jackets &lt;3


----------



## SewAmazing (May 30, 2006)

I made a black chenille evening wrap that I refuse to depart with. It has gone in an out of style so many times it is now a classic. Folk never seem to stop complimenting me on it. It was a trial fabric blend of chenille, woven with faux fur, (that was machine washable) developed by a mill. When it didn't sell, they practically gave it away. Now it is a big hit, since no one quite knows what the fabric grain is, but it's very elegant, soft and drapes well. I wish I had more...


----------



## Becka (May 30, 2006)

i have runners that are prolly 13 years old.they are soooo comfy! unfortunately they look ridiculous and they don't even make runners that look like that any more


----------



## jennycateyez (May 30, 2006)

my jlo sweater... its so comfortable. i only had it for like a year but im going to keep it around forever lol


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 10, 2006)

My Hard Rock Cafe t-shirt from Myrtle Beach. It's about 8 years old now. It pretty much looks like crap but I love that thing.


----------



## ivette (Jun 11, 2006)

i would have to say my black and white windbreaker jacket


----------



## michko970 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a pair of jeans with a huge gaping hole in the crotch that I can't seem to throw out 'cause they are so darn comfy. I keep telling myself I will patch 'em up. yay right.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a tee that I have had forever..it's the right length &amp; size...it's about seen it's last leg..but I still like it..


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

I have an old sweatshirt from about 8th grade...

I just can't let it go haha


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

it's got to be my fav trench coat. it's so big that i can't even button it. i just wrap it and tie to belt to make it look like it fits. according to my hubby it doesn't work. i love it so much but this spring may have been the last dance for it. i think i have mixed emotions - glad i lost the weight and want to keep wearing it at the same time. go figure!


----------



## Maude (Jun 20, 2006)

This big, ugly, oversized sweater I got at a swim meet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't keep anything for a long period of time. I get bored with clothes easily so I just give them to Goodwill when I'm tired of them. I do have a grep Gap hoodie from 2 years ago so I guess that's kinda old. But it is still in great condition. I live in it during the winter (Yes, it does get cold in Florida).


----------

